
FuzzBench: Fuzzer Benchmarking as a Service - wyldfire
https://security.googleblog.com/2020/03/fuzzbench-fuzzer-benchmarking-as-service.html
======
wyldfire
They measure unique edge throughput AFAICT. I wonder if there's a fair way to
evaluating fuzzers by throughput of unique failing test cases instead.

I hadn't heard of most of these fuzzers. MOpt [1, I think] seems like it has
the performance crown (based on [2]).

> Inspired by the well-known optimization algorithm Particle Swarm
> Optimization (PSO), MOPT dynamically evaluates the efficiency of candidate
> mutation operators, and adjusts their selection probability towards the
> optimum distribution.

This is a great idea. Intuitively, each program could respond differently to
different test case mutation.

[1]
[https://www.usenix.org/system/files/sec19-lyu.pdf](https://www.usenix.org/system/files/sec19-lyu.pdf)

[2]
[https://www.fuzzbench.com/reports/sample/bloaty_fuzz_target_...](https://www.fuzzbench.com/reports/sample/bloaty_fuzz_target_coverage_growth.svg)

